# Looking for hydraulic brake levers for small hands.



## jsmcd (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm looking for hydraulic disc brake levers that are good for people with smaller hands. Many levers have adjustable reach, but, I need levers that also have a shorter throw, or lever travel, and good stopping power. Something comparable to XT or XTR, suitable for crosscountry riding/racing. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tesla. (Jan 25, 2007)

You are looking for brakes with a pad or contact adjustment. Pad adjustment will allow you to adjust the amount of freeplay in the lever before the pads make contact, and allow you to remove freeplay as the pads wear. 

The current generation shimano XT, Avid Juicy 7s, and (I believe) the Avis Elixer CR levers all have reach and pad contact adjustments. Others may too, but that was my short list while I was dialing in my wife's latest bike.


----------



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

I have not owned other disc brakes than Formula Oro K24. So no comparisons as to performance. But I have small hands and I'm able to bring the levers close enough to brake without feeling overstretching my index fingers. I'd like to hear more feedback on other brakes too. 

Also, I remember now... when I switched from the fat ergo bar ends to a pair of thin bar ends, it made a huge difference -- it suddenly gave my fingers a lot more reach!


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

I strongly recommend the Avid Juicy 5's, or just about any Avid hydro's for that matter. They're so small my bf can't run them because his fingers get stuck underneath the levers. I got tiny hands so they work great for me!


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

I have normal hands but like my levers very close to the bars. I have Elixar's (not the CR with the pad contact). They don't have alot of throw before they contact unless they need bled. Plenty of power and good modulation. You may not need the the pad contact unless you want them to contact immediately. Re VH's Bf getting his fingers stuck under them, try putting them inboard of the shifters and just use one finger.


----------

